# Another Mr. Parker Clip for Everyone....



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 30, 2007)

From a technical standpoint...notice the timing of the back heel planting after the switch, along with the slap-check, and the very small spaces of time between the motion of anatomical landmarks, starting from his lower rear quarter, out towards the hand.

Force potential moving like a wave through the body, and out the strike. Notice how the other guy, even though he's trying, ain't doing the same thing with his body-mechanics as Parker did with his.

Now, seeing the difference, practice this...slowly at first, then accelerating.

Thanks, James. I had a lot of great study footage of Mr. P. many years ago, but have no idea what's happened to it over the decades. My hope is that the availablity of these images will spark a resurgence of sound kenpo mechanics in the people who view them.

Regards,

Dave Crouch


----------



## jazkiljok (Jan 30, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> From a technical standpoint...notice the timing of the back heel planting after the switch, along with the slap-check, and the very small spaces of time between the motion of anatomical landmarks, starting from his lower rear quarter, out towards the hand.
> 
> Force potential moving like a wave through the body, and out the strike. Notice how the other guy, even though he's trying, ain't doing the same thing with his body-mechanics as Parker did with his.
> 
> Dave Crouch



"slapcheck" is pretty evident in Mr. Parker's execution. it's interesting how he never attempts to have the student do it like he was showing it. . in fact-- "that's better" is what he says at the end even though the guys' not picking up on what Mr. Parker is doing. curious that.

he also says that in this tek you can't in-place stance change to deliver the  back-knuckle--which used to be a common thing folks would do to speed things up. he gives two reasons why you can't, the second being that you don't have any body momentum to work with when you in-place stance change... the first reason however-- i can't make out what he's saying. anybody with better ears here?


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jan 31, 2007)

jazkiljok said:


> "slapcheck" is pretty evident in Mr. Parker's execution. it's interesting how he never attempts to have the student do it like he was showing it. . in fact-- "that's better" is what he says at the end even though the guys' not picking up on what Mr. Parker is doing. curious that.
> 
> he also says that in this tek you can't in-place stance change to deliver the back-knuckle--which used to be a common thing folks would do to speed things up. he gives two reasons why you can't, the second being that you don't have any body momentum to work with when you in-place stance change... the first reason however-- i can't make out what he's saying. anybody with better ears here?


 
He says that 1) no momentum 2) You can't reach if you cat back and 3) you *** an extra "beat" which takes extra time.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jan 31, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> From a technical standpoint...notice the timing of the back heel planting after the switch, along with the slap-check, and the very small spaces of time between the motion of anatomical landmarks, starting from his lower rear quarter, out towards the hand.
> 
> Force potential moving like a wave through the body, and out the strike. Notice how the other guy, even though he's trying, ain't doing the same thing with his body-mechanics as Parker did with his.
> 
> ...


 
I will say one thing.  In ALOT of the Kenpo clips out there it would appear that people aren't even TRYING with regards to body mechanics.


----------



## Doc (Jan 31, 2007)

jazkiljok said:


> "slapcheck" is pretty evident in Mr. Parker's execution. it's interesting how he never attempts to have the student do it like he was showing it. . in fact-- "that's better" is what he says at the end even though the guys' not picking up on what Mr. Parker is doing. curious that.


I've often said parker didn't teach basics, but would give some good info, but students had to pick it up. If they didn't, he moved on quickly. Too many people, in too many places, with way to much they didn't understand. That's what happens in the commercial market. 

Contrast that to a teacher who spends his time in one or two schools, teaching the finer points of basics and execution, night in and night out. The commercial material didn't support that, and Parker, (despite what some will say) was the only expert, and there were just too many people spread around the globe to do that. So concepts replaced basics so people could at least, "move."


> he also says that in this tek you can't in-place stance change to deliver the  back-knuckle--which used to be a common thing folks would do to speed things up.


He told him the right answers, but do you think he heard Mr. Parker, or just kept doing what he was doing? Parker moved fast, intellectually and physically. When he dropped a "nugget" you had to be "quick" - actually and metaphorically. Most weren't but got the conceptual commercial ranks anyway.


----------



## Doc (Jan 31, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> I will say one thing.  In ALOT of the Kenpo clips out there it would appear that people aren't even TRYING with regards to body mechanics.



In their defense, they can't try what they haven't been taught, and defacto don't understand. Most simply do what they were taught at a level their teacher finds acceptable. So blame the teachers.


----------



## jazkiljok (Feb 2, 2007)

Doc said:


> He told him the right answers, but do you think he heard Mr. Parker, or just kept doing what he was doing? Parker moved fast, intellectually and physically. When he dropped a "nugget" you had to be "quick" - actually and metaphorically. Most weren't but got the conceptual commercial ranks anyway.



i suspect that all rank these days have a commercial element to them. people pay for them-- whether it be in cash and sweat-- or some times, just cash.

that said-- how would Ed Parker have promoted anyone in his personal system you refer too? how could he have separated the two? seems that the only rank in his system was devised on his "commercial" system and that all his own students promoted on this basis and that their students were promoted on this basis too. 

Even your own rank given by Ed Parker would have had to been based on the commercial system otherwise, it's rank without context.

Also, wouldn't it have been necessary that Ed Parker ONLY promote higher ranks to those who understood and taught his commercial system? surely that would be the logical thing to do.

no offense, but it's a slipperly slope you're on when you place this "commerical" rank viewpoint out there. you're suggesting that the only true rank that existed was before Mr. Parker put his franchise system together and i can't believe you mean that.

just saying, you may have distain for these ranks but one questions how their could be any other type in Ed Parker's American Kenpo.

I am merely stating this for discussion purposes and genuinely curious as to how you reconcile your views of rank to these questions i'm posing.


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2007)

jazkiljok said:


> i suspect that all rank these days have a commercial element to them. people pay for them-- whether it be in cash and sweat-- or some times, just cash.
> 
> that said-- how would Ed Parker have promoted anyone in his personal system you refer too? how could he have separated the two? seems that the only rank in his system was devised on his "commercial" system and that all his own students promoted on this basis and that their students were promoted on this basis too.
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like you think there was a curriculum and people got promoted because they knew all the material and good perform it. People got rank for a lot of reasons, but nobody knew all the material in the books. Parker promoted who he wanted, when he wanted, for whatever reason he wanted, whether in or out of the commercial system like most teachers.

Like many, your assumptions are that there was only one kind of Kenpo under Parker, and therefore only one kind of rank. That would be very wrong. Parker supporeted those that supported him, and never apologized for it. He always said, "It is what it is." Nothing to trip on unless a person somehow thinks their ranks equates to their knowledge. It many cases, regardless of era or what was taught, it never did, up or down.


----------

